# 92 week by CRICOS and new course



## salum (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi all, 

Please help me with the following. 
I'm currently doing a Master in Professional Accounting (MPA) and have completed first semester. Unfortunately, my course by CRICOS is only 54 weeks. There are mates studying with me and doing a double degree course (MPA/MBA) which is 104 weeks by CRICOS. 
The subjects of the first semester were same for my course (MPA) and for the double degree (MPA/MBA) students. 

I found a formula here how to calculate whether I meet 92 weeks requirements. 
According to this formula, the credit points awarded for my previous subjects I have studied will be subtracted from those of my new course.

My question is would this formula be applied in case when: 

-	educational provider is same 
-	subjects studied during 1 semester where same for both MPA and MPA/MBA degrees
-	I have not withdrawn from the course and simply want to change it while studying.

Thank you!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Salum -

Let's back up a step - are you trying to meet the Australian Study Requirement for a particular visa? If so, please advise type of visa and your overall plan - that will help sort things out.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## salum (Feb 14, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Salum -
> 
> Let's back up a step - are you trying to meet the Australian Study Requirement for a particular visa? If so, please advise type of visa and your overall plan - that will help sort things out.
> 
> ...


Mark, thank you for your reply!

Yes, you're right. My question was incomplete.

92 weeks by CRICOS I will need for either GSM or Post Study Work Visa (or both if possible) where Australian qualification is recognised only if it meets certain criteria - not less than 92 weeks by CRICOS and duration at least 18 calendar months.

In connection with these criteria I am trying to make right decision.

According to the formula, which I found on this website

(A/B) x C = D

Where:
A = Total credit points you have obtained after disregarding the exempted credit for overseas RPL 
B = Total credit points required to complete the award 
C = CRICOS registration period for the course 
D = Total weeks you have studied for DIAC purposes

Each unit I've done in first semester is 10 credit points worth. I have done 4 units.

Total credit points for the new course onto what I want to change mine are 160 (40 units x 4 semesters). So, the new course is one semester longer than my current course.

If those 4 units I have studied are RPL, then I get ((160-40)/160))x104 = 78 CRICOS weeks

If those 4 units are not RPL and will be included in total credit points I would have obtained after completion of the new course, then (160/160)x104 = 104 CRICOS weeks

So, the question is, will those 4 subjects I have studied during first semester on MPA be recognised as Prior Learning and therefore subtracted from total 160 of the new course if:

- it is the same Australian educational provider, 
- subjects are same for both MPA (my current) and double degree MPA/MBA (desired one) courses, 
- I have neither withdrawn from my current course nor deferred it

I apologise if I complicated it too much.

Thanks in advance.

Salum


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Salum -

This is a highly technical question, but the answer seems clear - if your educational institution (in Australia) does not exempt credits for "overseas RPL", then those credits should not be deducted from the program count. It sounds like you're taking your first program and then adding on an additional course of study, the total of which qualifies you. Note that the Australian Study Requirement can include more than one course - the total of the courses must fit the requirement if you are considering more than 1.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## salum (Feb 14, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Salum -
> 
> This is a highly technical question, but the answer seems clear - if your educational institution (in Australia) does not exempt credits for "overseas RPL", then those credits should not be deducted from the program count. It sounds like you're taking your first program and then adding on an additional course of study, the total of which qualifies you. Note that the Australian Study Requirement can include more than one course - the total of the courses must fit the requirement if you are considering more than 1.
> 
> ...


So, I can do 1 semester of MPA and study 4 units, then change my course and study 3 more semesters (12 more units) of the new one, and then add it together? And if I get in total 92 weeks or more then it'd ok? Of course, I mean I get a qualification at the end. Is that correct?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Please read here:

General Skilled Migration

Notice this especially:

_If a course is CRICOS registered for 92 weeks (two years) and consists of 12 equal weighted units, you would be required to complete all 12 units to meet the Australian study requirement.

If you were granted credit based on study in another course also registered with CRICOS, then these exemptions could still contribute towards meeting the Australian study requirement regardless if a qualification was awarded for this other course.

However, if you are enrolled in this course and given any credit based on non-CRICOS registered study you will not have completed two academic years study and would fail to meet the Australian study requirement.
_

Without seeing all your documents I cannot comment specifically on your case, but the above info from DIAC seems to speak directly to your situation.

Hope this helps -

best,

Mark Northam


----------



## salum (Feb 14, 2013)

Mark, 

thank you very much! That's the answer I was looking for. 

I appreciate you help.


Regards, 

Salum


----------

